

WordPress.com is down - jscore
http://www.wordpress.com

======
amyunus
Not entirely down. WordPress.com is down in some areas.
<http://status.automattic.com/9931/135469/WordPress.com>

------
orvtech
yeah, it failed for mee too a couple of times. I also got an error from
Facebook twice. Probably one of their carriers or a CND issue

